# Cosi fan Tutte at ROH



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Give a considered view later. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DavidA said:


> Give a considered view later. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


Oh dear, don't keep us in suspense to long.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Had a really enjoyable evening at the broadcast of ROH's Cosi. The premise for the production was ingenious - the overture saw the curtain calls for a previous production of Cosi. The couples are then in the audience with the men singing their girls would never be like that. And then men get into a bet with the opera producer (Don Alfonso) about the fidelity of the girls. Don A then stages a series of theatrical situations - including 'Brief Encounter' - for the opera to act out in. It was highly contrived of course but as the opera is contrived it didn't matter as it seemed as the opera plot is. What I didn't think worked was when the men were unmasked when the girls fell for them which rather nullified the point of the unmasking scene at the end. But in the end a bold try on a new take on one of the greatest operas ever.
The singing was really good. The couples looked young and everyone sang well. Corinne Winters looked stunning and sang her two big arias wonderfully. Of course, Cosi was an ensemble piece and in this case everyone was first rate, at least to my ears. And they acted extremely well, bringing out the anguish of the bitter-sweet opera.
As to the conducting I thought Semyon Btychkov's tempi were often on the slow side which allowed the singers expression but also robbed the piece of its quicksilver qualities. Winters' Act 2 aria almost came to a halt. There were some rough playing from the orchestra especially the horns. 
But overall a most enjoyable Mozart evening try to the spirit - if not always the letter - of Mozart / da Ponte. And then there is the sheer overwhelming genius of Mozart as he pours out one melody after another, sketching incredible characterisations with the music. I was utterly overwhelmed by the end and I know Cosi very well. What price genius? Certainly admission to the broadcast. Just disappointed the turnout was so small in the theatre audience. Hope the broadcasts continue in our part of the world which appears a high concentration of Philistinism!


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

I saw this live at ROH during the run on 7 October 2016. Whilst I thought the production was ok, it wasn't groundbreaking and there were certain parts that didn't add up. I thought the singing on whole was good, especially Behle as Ferrando and Kranzle as Don Alfonso. I did notice that Bychkov was criticised in the British press for his leisurely tempi, but if you are like me, and not a fan of authenticity, then in my mind Bychkov allowed the music to breathe and also gave the singers time to sing. At no point did the music drag, as can often be the case in this work. 

I did enjoy the work musically enough to listen to lesser well known recordings of Cosi again, such as Colin Davis live 81 recording and Muti's from Salzburg. Although many people on this forum would want to shoot me but for some reason I prefer Cosi to Figaro. However, my favourite Mozart opera will be Don G.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

jflatter said:


> Although many people on this forum would want to shoot me but for some reason I prefer Cosi to Figaro.


You're probably safe in London, but here in America those thin-skinned second-amendment Mozart fanatics are apt to be packing muskets.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> You're probably safe in London, but here in America those thin-skinned second-amendment Mozart fanatics are apt to be packing muskets.


Semi-automatic assault muskets. No restrictions so far, and open carry.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Cosi fan Tutte 19/10/16
The production was definitely the star here. The producers name is Jan Philipp Gloger. Firstly the concept or artifice worked and secondly the actors were rehearsed to perfection. Something was always going on but it never became 'busy'. The ensemble acting was particularity fine and things only slowed down a little with the series of Arias in Act 11. It may be hard for another producer to get a replacement cast up to the same speed.

I agree with David that the unmasking was even more troubling than ever but wonder what else Jflatter found wanting?


Singing was better for the men than the women with Daniel Behle as Ferrando, singnig Un’ Aura Amorosa, being an absolute highlight. The whole cast performed well, in particular the two puppet masters with Sabina Puértolas as Despina really enjoying herself.

We had the sole performance of the replacement conductor and the music was again, fine if not especially 'brilliant' but I wonder how much rehearsal time he got.

Finally the production seemed much more even handed as to who the foolish ones were, than most. Perhaps it was the need to be PC but I thought this element was well thought out and eveident throughout. It was all capped when a giant Broadway style “name in lights” of 'Cosi Fan Tutte' was lowered. Despina scrambled up to remove 6 bulbs and the sign became Cosi fan Tutti. It was just one of many nice touches.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Belowpar said:


> Cosi fan Tutte 19/10/16
> The production was definitely the star here. The producers name is Jan Philipp Gloger. Firstly the concept or artifice worked and secondly the actors were rehearsed to perfection. Something was always going on but it never became 'busy'. The ensemble acting was particularity fine and things only slowed down a little with the series of Arias in Act 11. It may be hard for another producer to get a replacement cast up to the same speed.
> 
> I agree with David that the unmasking was even more troubling than ever but wonder what else Jflatter found wanting?
> ...


Afraid I missed that bit. Was it shown on the broadcast?


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

David I was there so sorry no idea. There was a lot of stuff going on around the singers so I guess some of that was lost.

There's a picture of it on this review. The feature must have been 25' high so you couldn't exactly miss it in the theatre.

https://bachtrack.com/review-cosi-fan-tutte-bychkov-gloger-royal-opera-september-2016

He makes some good points re the identificatin with the audience, but "Charmless"? Not in the least last night.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Belowpar said:


> David I was there so sorry no idea. There was a lot of stuff going on around the singers so I guess some of that was lost.
> 
> There's a picture of it on this review. The feature must have been 25' high so you couldn't exactly miss it in the theatre.
> 
> ...


That guy must have been watching a different production! No we didn't see the letters change in the cinema. It was a rattling good evening's entertainment. And the power of Mozart's music was stunning. I'd give it 4/5


----------

